# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Aline - New World map [commission]

## J.Edward

This map was part of two created for author Carolina Ugaz-Moran for her new book, Aline and the Blue Bottle.
She was very specific about some things and not so much for others.
It was an interesting challenge, to be sure.
It was fun doing the location specific places.

----------


## J.Edward

Here's a few close-ups from that..
   -   

   -

----------


## Azélor

Very nice. 

I just wonder how it look like in a book.

----------


## arsheesh

Just saw a smaller version of this piece over on Insta earlier today and it's nice to see a larger version.  As I mentioned on Insta, I really dig all of the castles, and the canyon reflection in he lake is really clever as well.  Well done.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## delgondahntelius

Outstanding job, once again J!! I aspire to your greatness!

Del

----------


## DrWho42

delightful details!  :Very Happy:  all-around loving this

----------


## Wingshaw

Another great map, John! As always, your linework is outstanding, and I really like the changing colours of the forests and the wild-ness of the Northern Mountains  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## J.Edward

> Very nice. 
> 
> I just wonder how it look like in a book.


Thanks Azelor  :Smile: 
Idk, i'm not sure if there is a print version or if it is only on kindle.
Clients ask for things, and I make them.
It may not always be the best fit to their purpose though.



> Just saw a smaller version of this piece over on Insta earlier today and it's nice to see a larger version.  As I mentioned on Insta, I really dig all of the castles, and the canyon reflection in he lake is really clever as well.  Well done.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thanks Arsheesh  :Smile: 
This one had a good amount of fun variability.



> Outstanding job, once again J!! I aspire to your greatness!
> 
> Del


Thanks Del  :Smile: 



> delightful details!  all-around loving this


Thanks so much Doc  :Smile: 



> Another great map, John! As always, your linework is outstanding, and I really like the changing colours of the forests and the wild-ness of the Northern Mountains 
> 
> Wingshaw


Thanks George  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

So many cool elements to this map!

----------


## ChrisCB

So many details, I could look at your map all day without be bored.

----------


## J.Edward

> So many cool elements to this map!


Thanks Bogie  :Smile: 



> So many details, I could look at your map all day without be bored.


Thank you Chris  :Smile:

----------


## Meton

That's a really beautiful map, with lots of interesting and imaginative places. There's quite a lot of different biomes in small area but I think you have managed to put them together in an a very nice way, it doesn't look totally unconvincing. Great job! May I ask is this drawn and coloured digitally or in the traditional way?

----------


## Ilanthar

Full of awesomeness! I would not like to be under the cities waterfalls, though  :Wink: .

----------


## J.Edward

> That's a really beautiful map, with lots of interesting and imaginative places. There's quite a lot of different biomes in small area but I think you have managed to put them together in an a very nice way, it doesn't look totally unconvincing. Great job! May I ask is this drawn and coloured digitally or in the traditional way?


Thanks Meton  :Smile: 
It's done digitally.
I did a quick sketch on paper and then scanned that.






> Full of awesomeness! I would not like to be under the cities waterfalls, though .


I hear ya. That would be... murky, to say the least. ;P

----------


## J.Edward

Here is the second map from this commission. I just decided to tack it on here.
This is the Old World [for Aline and the Blue Bottle]

----------


## swiss

Great map! I think the Northern Mountains are my favorite, especially the ones that pop up out of the forests.

----------


## MistyBeee

Hehe, those two has a very special flavor, and an unique feeling. It's always a pleasure to see how you can adapt your style to different universes. 
'took me a while to find them, but the deers are my favorite details here ^^

----------


## J.Edward

> Great map! I think the Northern Mountains are my favorite, especially the ones that pop up out of the forests.


Thank you Swiss  :Smile: 
I enjoying doing that. 



> Hehe, those two has a very special flavor, and an unique feeling. It's always a pleasure to see how you can adapt your style to different universes. 
> 'took me a while to find them, but the deers are my favorite details here ^^


Thanks Beee  :Smile: 
These were a challenge, for sure.
The author was very persistent on some things.
The deer or elk were one of those things. ;P

----------


## ThomasR

This is gorgeous John ! All the little elements of the first map and hte splendid contrast of the second ... your work is always astounding !

----------


## J.Edward

> This is gorgeous John ! All the little elements of the first map and hte splendid contrast of the second ... your work is always astounding !


Thanks Thomas  :Very Happy:

----------

